# Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?



## BERND2000 (25. September 2010)

Bin hier im dem Anglerboard, auf etwas merkwürdiges gestoßen.
*Die Silberkarpfen sollen sich in der Talsperre Hohe Warte fortpflanzen*.
Bisher war dieses für Deutschland immer ausgeschlossen wurden.
Eigendlich benötigen Sie schnell fießende Gewässer mit hohen Wassertemperaturen.
Also Forellenbach mit Badewasser.
Auch ich spiele mit dem Gedanken einige Fische zu besetzen.
In der U.S.A breiten Sie sich immer mehr aus.
so weit mein Wissen.

Aber , Anpassungen an unsere Bedingungen sind möglich.

Simmt es, ist es eine Katastropfe für unsere Gewässer. !!!!  
Im Netz konnte ich nicht viel finden.
Kann Jemand dazu Auskunft geben, *stimmt es?*
Ich kann es mir eigendlich nicht vorstellen, wenn ja müsste sehr schnell gehandelt werden. 
Oder ?


----------



## Darth-Bob (25. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

Nicht alles was geschrieben steht muss stimmen, manchmal wird heimlicher Nachbesatz so kaschiert.
Gibt auch Angler die behaupten das in ihren Teichen die Aale laichen |rolleyes


----------



## BERND2000 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Nicht alles was geschrieben steht muss stimmen, manchmal wird heimlicher Nachbesatz so kaschiert.
> Gibt auch Angler die behaupten das in ihren Teichen die Aale laichen |rolleyes


 
Genau so sehe ich es auch.
Aber wenn das stimmen sollte .....
Ich habe 2 mal nachgefragt, er bleibt dabei.
Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen das es sich um weiteren Besatz handelt.
Wenn es so ist, könnte es still erfolgt sein. O.K
Soll sich um ein Gewässer des VDSF handeln.
Mal schauen was so kommt. 
Nicht das nachher irgendjemand, dies einfach für unwichtig gehalten hat.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ... was eigentlich in fast allen Gewässern verboten ist....


 
Ja, ja aber gemacht wird es schon.
Verboten?
Könntest Du mit recht haben, ich kenne aber nicht alle Fischereirechte der einzelnen Bundesländer.


So rein Bauchgefühl würde ich sagen,: Es ist verboten Sie in öffentliche Gewässer zu setzen.
Bei geschlossenen Gewässer sieht es wohl anders aus.
Außerdem kannst du es noch genehmigen lassen.
In der Teichwirtschaft werden Sie neben den Karpfen gehalten, Achtungiese Teiche sind ablasbar und somit wohl öffentlich.
es giebt 2 Gründe sie zu besetzen, einmal filtern sie ihre Nahrung aus dem Wasser (auch Algen).
und 2 finden Sie durch die kürzere Nahrungskette eigentlich immer ein Auskommen.

Die schnellwachsenden Fische (Bis 20Kg) wurden in der DDR im ganz großen Stiel besetzt.
Wollte nur keiner haben.
Eigendlich kein Problem, wenn Sie sich nicht vermehren...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

Zitat: Bernd

In der Teichwirtschaft werden Sie neben den Karpfen gehalten, Achtungiese Teiche sind ablasbar und somit wohl öffentlich.


In der Teichwirtschaft gelten diese Teiche zum geschlossenen Gewässern und dürfen auch gehalten werden.
Der Teichwirt muß dafür sorgen das diese Fische(wie auch die Grasfische) nicht in die offenen Gewässer gelangen.

Ps: Teiche sind immer Ablassbar, ansonsten sind es Weiher!


----------



## feko (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

Algen sind aber ne gute Sache für unsere Gewässer.
Sie sprechen für ein gutes Nahrungsangebot.
Diese asiatischen Karpfen hingegen sind zur Algenbekämpfung zu vernachlässigen,
das sie keine Algen fressen,sondern in erster Linie die Wasserflöhe,die sich u.a. von Grünalgen ernähren.
Ein Fischbesatz an Friedfischen ist in den meisten Fällen ein garant für grünes Wasser,da sie nunmal liebend gerne Kleinlebewesen fressen,die von den Algen zehren.
Bei r
lRaubfischen siehts etwas anderst aus-diese dezimieren die Wasserflohfresser-und sorgen damit für klares Wasser


----------



## BERND2000 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Zitat: Bernd
> 
> In der Teichwirtschaft werden Sie neben den Karpfen gehalten, Achtungiese Teiche sind ablasbar und somit wohl öffentlich.
> 
> ...


 
Das stimmt, darum gelangen ja auch immer wieder solche Fische in die Gewässer.
Der Teichbesitzer muss dafür sorgen dass dieses nicht geschiet, nur kann er dieses immer?

Noch schlimmer ist ein Besatz in Hochwassergebieten. Natürlich sollen sie im Fluss laichen und die Laven in den Nebengewässern aufwachsen, also wandern die Fische auch bei uns, bei jeder gelegenheit ab.
Wo stammen sonst all die Weißen und Schwarzen Amurkarpfen, Silber und Marmorkarpfen her, die unsere Flüsse besiedeln.
Wie soll nachgewiesen werden wem welche Fische entkamen, wer kommt für den Schaden auf, wenn eine neue Art so eingebürgert wird, bzw wer kann dieses überhaupt bezahlen.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Eben und genau deswegen ist der Besatz damit auch verboten!!!
> 
> Oder ist das soooo schwer zu begreifen???|kopfkrat


 
Was ich begreife, ist wie man 12.000 Berichte schreibt!
Nichts sehen, nichts hören... wie die Affen halt.
Lies richtig, auch zwischen den Zeilen und Antworte so, das auch andere etwas davon haben. #d

Grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber die Art deiner Einwände ist soooo... , sagen wir mal unproduktiv.|bla:


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

@ feko

Silberfische Ernähren sich von "Phytoplankton" !
Du verwechselst sie bestimmt mit den Marmorkarpfen !


Es dürfen wohl Gras und Silberfische nach §22 >Besatzmaßnahmen< Abs.6 in geschlossenen Gewässern (Teichwirtschaft) besetzt werden!
jedenfalls in Bayern!

Ps: Baggerseen gehören übrigens nicht zu den geschlossenen Gewässern auch wenn sie keine Verbindung zu offenen Gewässern haben!

Durch Änderung des Bayerischen Fig vom3.Juni2010 gab es auch Änderungen für den Fischbesatz.
Unter anderem wurde geändert:
Das Alter der Satzfische war bisher nur für den Aal konkret geregelt. Im früheren $ 19 AVfiG war bestimmt, dass für Besatzzwecke Glasaale verwendet werden sollen.Der neue §22 AVfiG schreibt vor das Jungfische verwendet werden müssen.
Der Begriff "Jungfische" umfasst die Altersstadien bis zum Einsetzen der Geschlechtsreife.
Bisher waren Besatzmaßnahmen generell erlaubnispflichtig. Ausnahmen galten für die wichtigsten Satzfischarten der bekannten Liste des §19 Abs2 AVFig.
Erlaubnispflicht, die z.B. für Rotaugen galt entfallen vollständig.
Die Verantwortung liegt jetzt überwiegend bei den Angelvereinen.
Eine Ausnahme gibt es in dem §22 Abs.5 AVBayFiG. Danach kann der Fischbesatz in Schutzgebieten aus Gründen des Arten- und Biotopschutzes eingeschränkt werden.

Wie gesagt das gilt für >Bayern<


----------



## BERND2000 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

Fast ein Tag vorbei!
Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei, das keine Bestätigung erfolgt.

Kennt jemand das Gewässer?
Kann mal einer der dort fischt etwas schreiben?


----------



## Wavedave (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd2000,
> 
> die vermehren sich hier! Hatte in meinem kleinen Gartenteich 2 Stück davon die sich fleißig mit Goldfische gekreuzt haben. Einer davon ist noch im Teich, die anderen haben leider die Fischreiher geholt. Der einzige "Überlebende" ist jetzt zwei Jahre alt und wird sorgsam gepflegt. Irgendwann muss man dann feststellen können, ob er sich mit anderen Fischen kreuzt oder steril ist.
> 
> ...





Wenn die Fische sich mit Goldfischen gekreuzt haben, dann waren es definitiv keine Silberkarpfen!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

@Wollebre

Wie schon "Wavedave" schreibt sind deine angeblichen Fische in deinem Gartenteich keine Silberkarpfen.

Silberkarpfen Laichen in Fließenden 24-25°C warmen Gewässern.

Unter den klimatischen Bedingungen Mitteleuropas ist eine natürliche Vermehrung fast ausgeschlossen.

Durch ihr fettarmes wohlschmeckendes Fleisch eignen sich Silberkarpfen sehr gut als Speisefische. Haben auch mehr Ungesättigte Fettsäuren durch die Aufnahme von Algen als normale Karpfen.
Sind allerdings in der Teichwirtschaft bei der Abfischung sehr empfindlich. (Bekommen rote Flecken(Blutungen) und können dabei eingehen.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Wollebre
> 
> Wie schon "Wavedave" schreibt sind deine angeblichen Fische in deinem Gartenteich keine Silberkarpfen.
> 
> ...



So nun will der Unruhestifter sich mal zu wort melden, da ich die Diskusion ausgelöst habe will ich nun auch meinen Senf dazu geben. Der silberkarpfen vermehrt sich zu 100% hier und das in Thüringen! Diese Fischart wurde zu DDR zeiten besetzt um die Wasserquallität zu verbessern. (bei uns is jeder scheiß reingelaufen) Was keiner dachte war das sich der Fisch vermehren könnte wegen den vorher beschriebenen bedingungen die er eben braucht. Pustekuchen! der Bestand wurde auf 400 Tonnen im Jahr 2006 geschätzt (Quelle Angelhütte Posselt) die kein Mensch gesetzt hat! Des weiteren bleiben die Viecher (sorry kann den Fisch nix ab) öfter mal im hoch Sommer beim Wobbeln hängen und haben meist eine stadtliche Größe allerdings sind immer häufiger kleinere Exemplare um die 30cm dabei. Nachbesatz ist ausgeschlossen auch Kreuzungen konnte ich noch nie beobachten! So zum Fressen will ich mich nicht äusern weil ich weiß was die alles fressen und es würde nur eine sinnlose Diskusion zur Folge haben.
Aber zu dem Verwerten und das der Fisch nicht fett sei kann ich nur sagen absolut falsch! Mehr sag ich nicht, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob du die Art meinst... Ich mein den hier!

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=coGfTIn2MNCVswb80N3mDg&ved=0CCEQ9QEwAg


----------



## Nobbi 78 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> So nun will der Unruhestifter sich mal zu wort melden, da ich die Diskusion ausgelöst habe will ich nun auch meinen Senf dazu geben. Der silberkarpfen vermehrt sich zu 100% hier und das in Thüringen! Diese Fischart wurde zu DDR zeiten besetzt um die Wasserquallität zu verbessern. (bei uns is jeder scheiß reingelaufen) Was keiner dachte war das sich der Fisch vermehren könnte wegen den vorher beschriebenen bedingungen die er eben braucht. Pustekuchen! der Bestand wurde auf 400 Tonnen im Jahr 2006 geschätzt (Quelle Angelhütte Posselt) die kein Mensch gesetzt hat! Des weiteren bleiben die Viecher (sorry kann den Fisch nix ab) öfter mal im hoch Sommer beim Wobbeln hängen und haben meist eine stadtliche Größe allerdings sind immer häufiger kleinere Exemplare um die 30cm dabei. Nachbesatz ist ausgeschlossen auch Kreuzungen konnte ich noch nie beobachten! So zum Fressen will ich mich nicht äusern weil ich weiß was die alles fressen und es würde nur eine sinnlose Diskusion zur Folge haben.
> Aber zu dem Verwerten und das der Fisch nicht fett sei kann ich nur sagen absolut falsch! Mehr sag ich nicht, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob du die Art meinst... Ich mein den hier!
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=coGfTIn2MNCVswb80N3mDg&ved=0CCEQ9QEwAg



Hallo, es ist auf den Fotos nicht 100% zu erkennen aber den Brustflossen nach würde ich die auf den beiden Fotos als Silberkarpfen beschriebenen Fische doch eher für Mamorkarpfen halten!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

Servus, 
hochbrisantes, aber spannendes Thema hier!


Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> ...der Bestand wurde auf 400 Tonnen im Jahr 2006 geschätzt (Quelle Angelhütte Posselt) die kein Mensch gesetzt hat! Des weiteren bleiben die Viecher (sorry kann den Fisch nix ab) öfter mal im hoch Sommer beim Wobbeln hängen und haben meist eine stadtliche Größe allerdings sind immer häufiger kleinere Exemplare um die 30cm dabei.


Das niemand 400 Tonnen besetzt hat ist logisch - aber das heißt ja nicht unbedingt, dass sie sich vermehrt haben. Der Bestand der "Viecher" (ganz recht, ich kann die auch nicht leiden) ist gerade in den östlichen Bundesländern enorm hoch - nahezu in jedem Gewässer paddeln die rum. Sind halt zu DDR-Zeiten überall mit beigesetzt worden (weil sie - auf gut deutsch - "durch den Mist der anderen Fische noch gewachsen sind") und seitdem enorm abgewachsen. Und als pelagische Filtrierer schwimmen die eben allzumeist da rum, wo die Angler ihre Kunstköder durchziehen.



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> *Nachbesatz ist ausgeschlossen*...


Sagt wer? Die Angelhütte?
Sorry, aber... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ich kenne keinen wissenschaftlich anerkannten Nachweis von natürlicher Reproduktion bei asiatischen Karpfen in unseren Regionen - lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
Aber mit "hier gibt es viele Silberkarpfen, deshal vermehren sie sich auch hier" kannst Du mich leider nicht überzeugen. #c


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

Ok, seh ich ein und ich werde auch nie beweisen können das sie sich vermehren da ich kein Wissenschaftler bin! Aber ich weis es und das reicht mir!
mfg Kai


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

Hallo Kai,


Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Ok, seh ich ein und ich werde auch nie beweisen können das sie sich vermehren da ich kein Wissenschaftler bin!


Nein, dafür musst Du auch kein Wissenschaftler sein. 
Aber wenn sich die Fische dort tatsächlich vermehren, braucht es schon etwas mehr als "da gibt es auch kleinere von der Art". 
Es müssten unterschiedliche Jahrgänge bis hin zum 0+ Fisch (d.h. weniger als ein Jahr alt) belegt sein und besser noch eindeutige Beweise für eine Reproduktion (Fische mit ausgebildetem Laich, Fotos/ Videos vom Ablaichen, Larven, etc. pp.) vorhanden sein.
Silberkarpfen von 15cm Länge kann man in vielen Teichhandlungen/ Koizuchten (und sicherlich auch bei diversen Fischhändlern) kaufen - das reine Vorhandensein ist noch lange kein Beweis für eine erfolgreiche Fortpflanzung in freier Wildbahn.

Viele Grüße
Paddy


----------



## BERND2000 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

Ich denke es ist erst einmal unwichtig ob es sich um Silber oder Marmorkarpfen handelt.
Wichtig ist meine ich nur die Frage, ist es Besatz oder nicht?

Wenn Anglerprofi05 sagt das es sich nicht um Einzeltiere handelt können wir die Zoohandlung wohl ausschliessen.
Bleiben noch Besatzmassnahmen und das Entkommen aus einer Fischzucht.(Silberkarpfen werden künstlich befruchtet und erbrütet)

Sagt niemals nie, wenn es um die Anpassungsmöglichkeiten lebender Tiere geht.
 |bigeyes
Kai, danke das du dich selbst, zu Wort gemeldet hast.
(Neue Dinge wurden oft belächelt, wenn es aber doch Besatz ist um so besser):m


----------



## Fischpaule (27. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

Moin

Silber-/Mamorkarpfen vermehren sich unter unseren klimatischen Verhältnissen im Normalfall nicht natürlich (der unnormale Fall, der überhaupt die grundsätzliche Möglichkeit zulassen würde, wäre eine Warmwassereinleitung durch z.B. Industrieanlagen), da die Fische durch die zu geringen Frühjahrstemperaturen nicht reif werden.
Eine "Anpassung" würde jegliche darwinsche Grundregeln auf den Kopf stellen - Es gibt gewisse Toleranzbereiche, in denen diese Tiere laichen. Eine Veränderung dieser Toleranzbereiche wäre nur durch zufällige Veränderungen im Erbgut und folgender Selektion möglich. Dazu müssten sich die Tiere aber erst mal vermehren|rolleyes.

Was den Besatz angeht, so muss man schon sagen, dass dieser Fisch eine effektive Möglichkeit darstellt Ressourcen zu nutzen, da immerhin die Nahrung aus der untersten trophischen Ebene entnommen wird. Ob diese ökologischen Eingriffe dann erwünscht oder unerwünscht sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und wären sicherlich diskussionswürdig....

#h


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> 
> Es müssten unterschiedliche Jahrgänge bis hin zum 0+ Fisch (d.h. weniger als ein Jahr alt) belegt sein und besser noch eindeutige Beweise für eine Reproduktion (Fische mit ausgebildetem Laich, Fotos/ Videos vom Ablaichen, Larven, etc. pp.) vorhanden sein.
> ...



Fotos hab ich leider keine aber ich und ein Kumpel konnten erst dieses Jahr wieder beobachten als wir Silberkarpfen Hakten das der Rogen schon bei der Landung raus spritzte. Also augebildeter Laich ist defenetiv vorhanden genauso wie auch Laichfahige Milchner! Ich werde mich aber jetzt etwas mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigen um euch zu überzeugen das sich der Silberkarpfen soweit angepasst hat und sich vermehren kann!


----------



## BERND2000 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

|good:





Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Silber-/Mamorkarpfen vermehren sich unter unseren klimatischen Verhältnissen im Normalfall nicht natürlich (der unnormale Fall, der überhaupt die grundsätzliche Möglichkeit zulassen würde, wäre eine Warmwassereinleitung durch z.B. Industrieanlagen), da die Fische durch die zu geringen Frühjahrstemperaturen nicht reif werden.
> Eine "Anpassung" würde jegliche darwinsche Grundregeln auf den Kopf stellen - Es gibt gewisse Toleranzbereiche, in denen diese Tiere laichen. Eine Veränderung dieser Toleranzbereiche wäre nur durch zufällige Veränderungen im Erbgut und folgender Selektion möglich. Dazu müssten sich die Tiere aber erst mal vermehren|rolleyes.
> ...


 So sah und sehe ich es auch!
Nur das eine Anpassung nicht möglich sei da bin ich vorsichtiger.
Seit 50 Jahren werden die in Deutschland vermehrt und in Teichen aufgezogen!
Bei vielen Millionen ist da schon Anpassungspotiental vorhanden,besonnders wenn später, Fische aus Freilandhaltung wieder zur Zucht genommen werden.
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich eine Mail bekommen,in der steht, das die Fische hier durchaus Laich entwickeln!

Wenn ich sehe, dass Regenbogenforellen immer noch nicht hier klarkommen, gebe ich dir Recht.
Wenn ich aber die Anpassungsmöglichkeiten der Buntbarsche betrachte, sehe ich es anders.
:b Tils Goldschmidt, Darwins Traumsee
Das Einziege was einer Vermehrung im Wegesteht ist die Temperatur.
So ist es auch beim Karpfen, aber da kenne ich auch einige Gewässer wo es klapt.
Beide Arten werden in China schon sehr lange zusammen gehalten.
Natürlich würde die Vortpflanzung zunächst unregelmässig und gering sein, bis die Art sich weiter anpasst.
Dann würde es nicht mehr zu kontrolieren sein.
So wie zur Zeit, in Nordamerika! 
Aus diesen Gründen sollten wir auch besseren Wissens, solche Meldungen/Gerüchte in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (27. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

@Angelprofi05

Wie auch schon "Nobi78" schreibt sind deine gezeigten Silberkarpfen im "Link" > Marmorkarpfen (Aristichthys nobilis= Breitkopf=Tolstolob< dieser nimmt zwar auch Blaualgen auf aber auch andere Fischnährtiere und steht daher zur Konkurenz zum Karpfen und anderen Cybriniden.

Der angesprochene > Silberfisch (Hypophthalmichthys molitrix) Ernährt sich ab 4cm Größe von Pflanzlichem Plankton.

Zitat: Angelprofi 05
Fotos hab ich leider keine aber ich und ein Kumpel konnten erst dieses Jahr wieder beobachten als wir Silberkarpfen Hakten das der Rogen schon bei der Landung raus spritzte. Also augebildeter Laich ist defenetiv vorhanden genauso wie auch Laichfahige Milchner! Ich werde mich aber jetzt etwas mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigen um euch zu überzeugen das sich der Silberkarpfen soweit angepasst hat und sich vermehren kann! 


Habe in meinem Forellenteich auch oft hoch Laichreife Refos die aber nie erfolgreich in meinem Teich Ablaichen können.
Es gibt auch Gewässer bei uns in der BRD in der der Karpfen nie erfolgreich ablaichen kann. Er bildet den Laich (Gonaden) wieder zurück.


----------



## Sneep (29. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

Hallo,

noch einmal zu den beiden sehr ähnlichen Fischarten Silber-und Marmorkarpfen.


*Marmorkarpfen:*

wissenschaftlicher Name: 
H. nobilis

sonstige Namen: --

Erkennungsmerkmal: 
Brustflosse reicht bis zum Ansatz der Bauchflosse.

Ernährung:
ernährt sich überwiegend von Zooplankton.

*Silberkarpfen:*

wissenschaftlicher Name: 
H. molitrix

sonstige Namen: 
Dickkopf, Tolstolob (russ. für Dickkopf)

Erkennungsmerkmal: 
Brustflosse reicht *nicht* bis zum Ansatz der Bauchflosse.


Ernährung:
ernährt sich als Jungtier von Zooplankton, ab ca. 5 cm von
  von Phytoplankton.

SNEEp


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. September 2010)

*AW: Silberkarpfen vermehren sich?*

Und nicht zu vergessen - es gibt auch Hybriden zwischen beiden genannten Arten (die Quelle dazu finde ich gerade nicht, sind aber in Ostdeutschland recht häufig zu beobachten).


----------

